# The "Lost + Found" thread (ie, "Where's Bugaboo?")



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

I've noticed lately that the member count is rising slightly, but it's nowhere *near* the 9500 or so it was on the old boards.

So, I ask a simple question - where are those other 7000 members?

I've also noticed something else - lots of "hey, where is [insert name here]?" threads.

I would do that, but I think that that type of thread is beginning to get a bit redundant.

So, I'll ask the first question - "Where is *Bugaboo*?"


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I've noticed lately that the member count is rising slightly, but it's nowhere near the 9500 or so it was on the old boards.
> 
> So, I ask a simple question - where are those other 7000 members?*



Apart from multiple IDs, a lot of people came and went over time. Probably including quite a few people who registered, and then just posted one question and moved on when that discussion was finished...


BTW: Moved to Meta.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 27, 2002)

Well alt IDs and people who left can't account for the missing 7000+ members can they? That's a lot of alt IDs if that's the case. Geez, with that many people the kwalish legion could conquer a small country.


----------



## EOL (Jan 27, 2002)

I've recently returned from a long hiatus (not that I posted much before), but I'm wondering where Karinsdad and Caliban are.  Possibly I missed something during my absence....


----------



## Acmite (Jan 27, 2002)

Karinsdad registered recently (yesterday? today? 2 days ago?), I saw his name under "newest member" and I've already come across a post of his.

Caliban is around--he was here in the first few days.  He hasn't been posting much that I've seen, but he's around.

I have a feeling Bugaboo is around.....he was getting a lot of crap for supposed Troll threads when they seemed legitimate (at least to me, and I've had good luck spotting the Bug's trolls).  It wouldn't surprise me if he is posting under a different nick.  He is one of the original multi-ID dudes, afterall.

Acmite


----------



## Turrosh Mak (Jan 27, 2002)

What about Lord Talos and Forester, has anyone seen them?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *What about Lord Talos and Forester, has anyone seen them? *



I've seen Forrester...


----------



## Davelozzi (Jan 27, 2002)

*Bugaboo / geneweigel*

Bugaboo's around.  I just saw him on the "how do you pronounce ENworld?" thread.  

However, I haven't seen geneweigel around, which is kind of surprisinging.  Of course, we haven't had that many GH threads yet, so maybe he's just keeping a low profile.


----------

